# Group 3 soybeans in NC?



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anyone know how a late group 3 soybean would preform in NC? What I'm thinking of doing is after I make the hay off of some of my thin timothy stands spraying to kill them and no till soybeans into the dead sod. I want a soybean that will be able to be harvested around mid September so I will be able to get timothy or orchard grass planted in a timely fashion.....I don't want to be planting grass again the end of November into December. Would a late group 3 bean be mature by then?

The guy at my seed dealer was unsure how a group 3 bean would do here. The vast majority of the beans planted here are group 5 with some group 4 and group 6.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We mostly plant early to mid group 3's here in Northern Indiana. Shortest is a 2.7. Seems the weather makes a bigger difference than maturity group.

Our group three's here if planted in May would harvest in October.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

mlappin said:


> We mostly plant early to mid group 3's here in Northern Indiana. Shortest is a 2.7. Seems the weather makes a bigger difference than maturity group.
> 
> Our group three's here if planted in May would harvest in October.


 That's interesting, here most group 5s that are planted May into first part of June are ready to harvest the first half of October. Double crop beans that are planted end of June early July are ready toward the end of October. Last year I though I was planting early 6s in mid June and there was some mix up and I actually planted an early 7. Our first killing frost was a little early and the vines were still green but the bean had matured so they turned out okay but it was a little close for comfort.

Something else they told me was that all of the group 4s, 5s, and 6s planted here are determinate varieties while the group 3s will be indeterminate. I'm not sure if that really matters?


----------

